# Building viv



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello ive decided that im going to build my own vivarium to save on start up cost. just a few things:

If i build a light inside how far off the bottom does it need to be?
i'm thinking of making it 2ft by 1ft by 1ft approx so how big does the heat mat need to be?
also do i need to put some vents into it?

Cheers Rich


----------



## lee1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi mate.
Just need to know what is being housed in it to offer some info?


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

oh yeah its ging to have a leo gecko. also do you have to seal the edges?


----------



## lee1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

Mmmm im not to sure with gecko's but im sure you dont need a heat mat to keep them, ive got lizards and never used a heat mat as i beleive it aint good for them,
You can seal the edges with silicone. but not important.
You will need a sweat box in there and a hide, also a heat lamp on a automatic dimming thermostat to keep temps regulated.
Not to sure on temps but this can be easily found in the caresheet section in this forum.
And yes you must have vents in there to stop fungus and mildew starting as the sweat box must be kept damp, The strip light can be a 5.0uvb. And can be placed on the top in the viv


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

*MINE HAVE A HEAT MAT - GECKOS WARM THEMSELVES UP BY GETTING THEIR HEAT FROM UNDERNEATH. Oops - caps lock on...*


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

For a leo you will need a heat mat on a mat sat, set to 90 degrees.
On a 2x1x1 id put 2 vents in the back.
Id seal all the joints to.
You dont need any lighting for a leo.
Hides, 1 in hot end and 1 in cool end.
Moist hide, half of it above the heatmat.
Food and water dishes.
Milk bottle top with calcium in, in the viv at all times.



Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## lee1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi mate,

Sorry inrak i stand corrected, i own a iguana and 2 bd's, i didnt use heat mats for them,
I have never kept gecko's so didnt really know they required them i just assumed the same.
Well i have even learnt a new thing,:lol2:
sorry rich a heat mat is required, :blush:


----------



## lee1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

markandwend said:


> For a leo you will need a heat mat on a mat sat, set to 90 degrees.
> On a 2x1x1 id put 2 vents in the back.
> Id seal all the joints to.
> You dont need any lighting for a leo.
> ...


Theres your answers mate: victory:


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks every one you've been a real help and i'll get on with that 2morrow.

still a few things more tho, how big do the vents need to bed and what size heat mat(what size and power)?

cheers rich


----------



## lee1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

i use 8inch x 8inch heat mat with thermostat for my tortoises, which should be fine, also what i done in my vivs is put a 4 inch strip all the way across of plastic mesh which you can get at any diy center at the back of the viv at high level,
hope this helps mate?


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

thats a good idea. cheers for the help.
Time to find out how my carpentry is nowdays.lol.


----------



## lee1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck mate, post pics when your done.:no1:


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Heres my built viv. all i need now is the glass doors, background heat mat + stat and obviously a lil baby leo for my new viv. thanks for every one for your help

cheers rich


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

looks good on ours we also put a piece of wood on the front for the glass helps to fix the runners and also keep substrate in.

i don't know also if it makes much difference but we also have an air vent at the bottom 
Clare


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

You dont need uv for leos either.

If you want runners and 50mm diameter vents pm me.


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

lee1980 said:


> The strip light can be a 5.0uvb.


 
You don't need U.V for Leo's either...


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Lotus Nut said:


> You dont need uv for leos either.
> 
> If you want runners and 50mm diameter vents pm me.


Sorry beat me to it...


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Right so now ive got a heat mat and runners. the glass is on order(£17 which i thought was expensive but been quoted in the 40's so was alot cheaper than others) which will take til weds then get a mat stat and then its time to get my lil leo


----------



## lee1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

SaichyBoy said:


> You don't need U.V for Leo's either...


Saichyboy before making quotes read the actual post and you will see i was corrected earlier and didnt realise that you didnt need a uvb light.:bash:

Looking good rich looking good:no1:


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Here it is the completed viv with a light now(last minute change of mind)


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

RichNick said:


> Here it is the completed viv with a light now(last minute change of mind)


How much did that cost you in total?


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

wood-scrap bits i had knocking around so nothing
Glass- £17
Glass runners- £5
Background- £3
Mat- £13
Stat- £30
Hides and large food bowl- donated by a friend but new about £10
Two small bows- £2.50
Light stuff- £2.50
and last but not least the kitchen roll at 2p :Na_Na_Na_Na:. lol.

So £73 its cost me but i recon if i bought all new it would be about £100ish.


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

hi there, 

can i ask why your using a red light?

to simulate day/night cycle you are best off using a white light 12on 12off


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

im using the red light just to see him at night as ive been told they cannot see red light


----------

